# Declining success



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm mostly a walleye guy. Switch over to muskies from Labor Day to end of October. From 2005 to 2010 our average was a little over one muskie/trip. In 2010 we got 2 every trip. The last four fall seasons have been much worse. Going 6-7 trips each fall for 2 fish. 

I added a kicker motor in 2011 and stopped trolling with big motor. 2 years ago we switched from 69# single strand stainless leaders to 80# Big Game leaders.

Do either one of those changes seem like a cause for less bites?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

What do you mean by "trip"? Is that an outing or a weekend trip or a week trip?

If its day trips and you're basing everything on 1 and 2 fish averages per day; thats pretty unrealistic if you ask me...unless you're fishing somewhere like St. Clair...You should just be thankful that you were able to find such success for the few years you did, because it just doesn't happen that often muskie fishing around here. 1+ fish a day average....?....Really? 

I've been at this for 25+ years....One thing I can tell you for sure is that if anyone tells you they got this all figured out; they are lying to you! IMO each body of water goes through cycles and whatever happened last year, may not be the case this year. I fish lake St. Clair every spring and summer, and things change annually out there it seems, so I make sure I am prepared for anything and everything....everything from colors, lure types to areas fished. Don't overthink! Keep things simple because IMHO, with muskies, the true keys to success are time, persistence, confidence and versatility...Overthinking things like leader type and motor switching will certainly knock your confidence level down. Those two things are not enough of factors to completely change your fishing success....Whats happening is probably beyond your control anyway....bad timing, weather patterns, fish declines, etc....Thats why I fish many different bodies of water and go with whats working best for me.....Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks. That was exactly the type of information I was looking for.

Yes, I was basing on one day trips in local Ohio lakes. We were truly averaging 1 fish+ per trip the first 5 years going. This is mosly with two of us in the boat. We did have one 3 fish day with three of us. Did 10 fish in 5 trips in 2010.

What is a realistic average to shoot for in Ohio? Based on 2 people/four lures trolling/7 hour day trip.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Tom, if you can average 1 fish per day trip you are doing well. I've had years where it was a little better and some much worse. This has been an odd year for me. My brother and I put 9 fish in the boat and lost 2 others one day. I also had a stretch where a friend put 2 in the boat but I was skunked and then 3 trips in a row without a rip after that. Some of it was the weather patterns and some of it was the fact I couldn't get out when I wanted to and just fished when I had the opportunity. Your leaders are fine. I use 100# fluoro because it holds up better. Like Shutupnfish said, "Don't over think it". Just when you think you have it figured out muskies will humble you. I worry for Bobby W.'s sanity as I'm not sure he will ever except that premise. lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks. 

Pretty sure Bob is gone already


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Tom, no averages............. If bite is on , moon phase rite, pressure rite you can boat five in a day .......... go very next day and nothing doing......... Ive learned these fish bite in windows throughout the day, just hope your there during that window and you get em............. Consider yourself lucky with boating one every trip.......... I don't boat em every trip


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

If I get one follow in a day I'm doing good. It probably takes me at least 30 fishing hours to actually release one.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I feel your pain. My first year of muskie fishing, I boated 37 fish in 3 months. My second year of fishing, I boated 9 for the entire summer doing the exact same things I did the year before. Go figure. Just when you think you have it figured out, you get beaten into submission.

I had a great year last year, and so far this year I've only picked up one. I doubt using your big motor/small motor or leaders make that much of a difference. I just switched to 3' leaders after using 1' leaders for the past 4 seasons. Has me wondering too, but I doubt if it makes a difference. The biggest problem is that you spend 6-7 hours trolling and it gives you way too much time to over analyze what you are doing. I start questioning everything from rods, rod placement, speed, etc looking for that perfect combo. On the flip side, my best and first year, I threw rods in the water and just went...had the best season so far.

Time on the water and knowing your lake is the biggest factor in my opinion. Speaking of which, time to head to the lake!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a kicker and do not use is for muskie trolling or any trolling situation that requires precise boat placement. Because it's mounted next to the big motor, it is almost impossible for precision trolling especially in any kind of wind. Speed is another factor. When I troll for muskie I'm usually looking for 3-5 mph, which I can get out of the big motor.

The kicker is great for Lake Erie walleye trolling with speeds of 1-2 mph, trolling open water for suspended fish. In that situation five or six feet in boat placement isn't critical. Trolling structure in inland lakes is not as forgiving.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this.

There is an old saying "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." Go back to what you were doing and see if things improve.


----------

